

Randomness and Why I am No Longer a Fan of Coworking Spaces - rcavezza
http://foundersblock.com/anecdotes/randomness-and-why-i-am-no-longer-a-fan-of-coworking-spaces/

======
andrewjshults
It seems that the new trend in "co-working" in NYC at least is towards startup
focused spaces (e.g. Dogpatch Labs, General Assembly). Granted, the turn over
may be even lower than the average co-working space (no numbers, but at
Dogpatch NYC it's 6 months+ before you need to start looking for other space -
there is actually going to be a fairly large turnover in the next month or so)
but there is something to be said when everyone in the space is working on a
company rather than just projects. It'll be interesting to see how these
spaces develop, but from my experience at Dogpatch NYC, personally, I find
them to be a great place for an early stage company.

